# Need some help with 6mm Rem.



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone have data from a manual for 95 grain jacketed bullets with Varget?

I'm trying to develop an optimal charge weight load for my 6mm Remington. Using the linked method, I'm supposed to load the following charges:

1 - start at 7-10% below max load and load one round
2 - add 2% and load one round 
3 - add another 2% and load one round
4 - add another 2% and load three rounds
5 - add 0.7 - 1.0% and load three rounds
6 - Repeat step 5 until one increment over the max load.

The powders I have at my disposal that could work for this load are H380, Varget, H4350, and IMR 7828 SSC. I've been using 35 grains of Varget with pretty good results, so I'd like to stick with Varget.

The problem I'm having is finding what my max load should be when using Varget. The only reloading manuals I have are Lee, Lyman, and Nosler. I've also looked at the Hodgdon data online. For a 95 grain jacketed bullet, the the min and max loads are pretty consistent between sources for the other powders (within 0.5 grains). BUT, for Varget, only the Hodgdon online data and the Lee manual had information, and the max loads are 40 grains and 37 grains, respectively. I think that's a pretty big difference.

Here's my plan of attack. Ask y'all if you have a reference that will corroborate the 40 grain or 37 grain max load. If I can get one or more close to the 40 grain max, I'll average it(them) with the data I already have and start there. If I can't, I'll start at 35 grains (I've currently got no signs of excessive pressure with that load) and increase in 0.5 grain increments and watch for signs of excessive pressure till I find the max load.

What I'm trying to avoid is using a lot of materials and taking a lot of trips to the range before I can even get started on the OCW process. I know Boo Hoo I have to go shoot more... But I'd rather get this out of the way so I can be out practicing hunting situation shots and not be at the bench punching paper at 100 yards.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*6mm load*

Hornady shows a 37.8 gr for the 95 gr sst in varget Thats MAX


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I subscribe to LoadData.com and found 105 recipes (from Lee, Lyman, Hodgon, Berger, Nosler, others) for 6mm Rem/95 grain projectiles using Varget. I see the same spread as you, 37.0 to 40-ish grains.

What is your barrel length and rate of twist?

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'm showing no signs of excessive pressure at all with 35 grains (primer edges still very round, no embossing of the case head, light bolt lift, and recoil very mild compared to factory). I'm thinking I'll work up and find the max pressure I'm comfortable with then create 6 charges by subtracting 0.3 grain increments and look for my OCW. It'll take me two trips to the range, meaning 3 weeks since I probably won't go on 4th of July weekend, but I think it will get me the results I want.



wyogoob said:


> What is your barrel length and rate of twist?
> 
> .


It's a 1:9 twist rate and 22 inch barrel.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm showing no signs of excessive pressure at all with 35 grains (primer edges still very round, no embossing of the case head, light bolt lift, and recoil very mild compared to factory). I'm thinking I'll work up and find the max pressure I'm comfortable with then create 6 charges by subtracting 0.3 grain increments and look for my OCW. It'll take me two trips to the range, meaning 3 weeks since I probably won't go on 4th of July weekend, but I think it will get me the results I want.
> 
> It's a 1:9 twist rate and 22 inch barrel.


OK, some of the older 6mm Rems had 1 in 12" varmint barrels.

.


----------

